# OLCC - Highway Construction



## charford (Mar 20, 2006)

I recall that there was some mention of the highway being built through Orange Lake itself. Does anyone have any updates on that? I did a search on the BBS and couldn't find anything. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin62 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes It is being built through OL.  I passed by last week and it appeared either complete or close to being complete.


----------



## charford (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you know which section the highway goes through? Do you think that the highway is close enough to the pools or units for there to be a significant problem with noise or exhaust affecting the vacation experience?


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 20, 2006)

It goes between the North Village and East Village.   It's an overpass.  Huge berm (sp?) on either side to buffer noice, view, etc.  It caused us no problem when we there in November.


----------



## sue0067 (Mar 21, 2006)

Where does this new highway go to??  I saw it being built and wondering what highway is it?  Will it connect to I4??  or is it a Disney Road?

How is that new resort that they started construction on across the street from OL?


----------



## JLB (Mar 21, 2006)

Google "Western Beltway Orlando" to get more information.  It connects the turnpike up north with I-4 west (south) of 192.

As we have discussed several times, Disney has built a connector road on their private property, which would be to the north of OL.  There was some to-do about that since the Sate of Florida spent millions of dollars putting in the interchange for that connector road, put did not have any authority over the road itself.

As far as how it affects OL, it cuts it in half.  As has been said, the overpass is between the North Village and the East Village, just before you turn right to go to the East Village.  To the north it runs right along Legends Drive in the East Village. 

The OL buildings that it is closest to are the 86400, 86500, 86600, 86700, and 86800 highrises on Legends Drive, the road to the left as you go into the East Village.  On the rendering, the tollroad is closest to the 86500 building, and the distance from it would be the tollroad right-of-way, Legends Drive, and the parking lot in front of the building.  I'd say a wedge for some and a 7 iron for me.    

Obviously, berms do a good job of redirecting noise upward, but the upper levels of those buildings would not be able to escape some noise and visual pollution.  It should be similar to the highrise hotels along I-4, without as much traffic.  Up until now, at least, the majority of drivers choose the congestion and permanent construction and reconstruction of I-4 over the occasional 50 cents into a toll basket.

It also runs right alongside the tennis courts in the North Village.

It will be near some of the holes on the Legends Course, both the front nine in the East Village and the back nine, which runs along East Orange Lake Blvd, where River Island and the new sales center are located.

Between the area toward the back of OL property and 192 at the front, the tollroad runs through mostly undeveloped area, some near the Legends Golf Course, and the Resort Golf Course had to be relocated.  When that part was being torn up there were a lot of reports of bug problems and when we were last there, during that construction phase, the bug patrols were out in full force.  Those reports seem to have lessened lately.

At the front of OL property, near 192, the tollroad passes behind and very near Orange Lake Town Center, the shopping center where the Publix is located.  There will be an interchange on 192 at that location, just west of East Orange Lake Blvd, just west of the Town Center Shopping Center.

Time will tell what kind of additional congestion that will bring to 192 at that point, but it will obviously be a focal point.  Where a tollroad crosses 192 east of there, in the vicinity of Celebration, you cannot access it from 192.  You have to go into Celebration to do that.  So this will be new, a major tollroad directly accessing 192.  That should be a busy stretch with that interchange, then the main Disney interchange, then the I-4 interchange.


----------



## Leturno (Mar 21, 2006)

I am here this week and I was curious about the road construction, there is no signs of current construction within OLCC. If you get a glance at the roadway perhaps while entering from the east enterence you will see road cones and other construction markers but as for OLCC the only remaining evidence is a sign stating the you are going through construction, but none visable. The road looks all but completed and you just have to drive under/through an underpass to cross from east to north.

I will leave it to the experts to argue if any buildings are effected, this is what I seen while driving the grounds. And there was no inconvenience for us while at the splash pool.

Scott


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 21, 2006)

Scott!!   Thanks for that update.  I know at the last couple years of owners meetings, we were assured OL and Disney were working diligently with the State to make sure that this project would not destroy our beautiful resorts.   

And you have just confirmed that!


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2006)

Scott:

Did they say when the highway is scheduled to open?

Yup, Splash Lagoon is a ways away from the highway, a block or two depending on whether you are driving or going as the eagle flies   , and is separated from it by undeveloped land.

Maybe I can give a report early next year.  Maybe we will be placed in a 3-bedroom unit in one of those East Village buildings on Legends Drive.

We have requested to be in one of those building before because of their proximity to the East Village poolplex, but have never been placed there.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Mar 22, 2006)

Scott, thanks for the update.

We own in the far end of the East Viilage near the Legends Clubhouse, and have never had a problem with the construction noise.  We always felt that once the construction was done, it would not interfere with OLCC as we know it.


----------



## ljane (Mar 22, 2006)

We just returned from a 4 week stay at OLCC.  The highway is already open.  It is a toll road that goes into Opalka and Im not sure where else.  So far there is not much traffic on this road.  We were not aware of any noise from the traffic.
Ljane


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 22, 2006)

ljane said:
			
		

> We just returned from a 4 week stay at OLCC.  The highway is already open.  It is a toll road that goes into Opalka and Im not sure where else.  So far there is not much traffic on this road.  We were not aware of any noise from the traffic.
> Ljane



      Thanks for your update!!!!!   And I'm soooooo jealous you were there for 4 straight weeks!


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 22, 2006)

ljane said:
			
		

> We just returned from a 4 week stay at OLCC.  The highway is already open.  It is a toll road that goes into Opalka and Im not sure where else.  So far there is not much traffic on this road.  We were not aware of any noise from the traffic.
> Ljane


I curious if you know if the Disney portion that is to connect to this is open and what the toll is.  I will be there for two weeks from mid-May to the second of June.  Multiple weeks are so much more enjoyable.


----------



## JLB (Mar 23, 2006)

That would be a quiet area.  The only construction in that area would have been the additional highrises.  That was the case the past three or four years.  Are they now done?

How many did they build there, on the side of the road opposite the Legends Cubhouse?  From the numbering of the buildings on the clubhouse side, I'm guessing the plan is/was to build 6 buildings across the road.



			
				ajsmithtx said:
			
		

> Scott, thanks for the update.
> 
> We own in the far end of the East Viilage near the Legends Clubhouse, and have never had a problem with the construction noise.  We always felt that once the construction was done, it would not interfere with OLCC as we know it.


----------



## dad@lochner.cc (Mar 23, 2006)

*New 429 TOLL road*

Living just a few miles awaay from OLCC, this is going to cost you a dollar to get to the new entrance / exit to Disney. For that fee, you will avoid all of 192! The highway has been open for a few months, the Disney road is almost done!


----------



## JLB (Mar 23, 2006)

*Interesting Stuff to Read*

*Western Beltway segment opens*
_On Friday (12/16/05), a 5 1/2-mile segment of the new Daniel Webster Western Beltway (State Road 429) opened, running from Winter Garden-Vineland Road to a new interchange at New Independence Parkway (formerly called McKinney Road). The expansion will continue as another segment from New Independence Parkway to Route 192 will open next Friday. Next December, the final segment – from Route 192 to Interstate 4 – will open, and the $450 million project begun in 1998 will have been completed. The road is named for the state Senator who got the road construction deal moving, after the plans had sat around since 1970._
from:  http://www.mouseplanet.com/articles.php?art=wd051219mg


http://www.miceage.com/kevinyee/ky110105a.htm

http://www.mouseplanet.com/articles.php?art=wd050919mg

http://www.expresswayauthority.com/assets/Press Releases/Webster.pdf

Opening Dates Under _Other Projects_:
http://www.dot.state.fl.us/turnpikepio/pressroom/road work/trafficupdatepreviousweek.html

http://www.tollroadsnews.com/cgi-bin/a.cgi/JSmhnHgVEdqcEIJ61nsxIA


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 23, 2006)

Tony and Gary, I know you guys are in countdown to OL mode.  I'm right behind you two.   

So since you will be there before me, be sure to give us your opinions based on OL owner knowledge, and experience, of  exactly how the road is or is not impacting OL now as compared to before.

lJane  reported no noise or interference at all, during her 4week stay and the road was open during that time.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 23, 2006)

dad@lochner.cc said:
			
		

> Living just a few miles awaay from OLCC, this is going to cost you a dollar to get to the new entrance / exit to Disney. For that fee, you will avoid all of 192! The highway has been open for a few months, the Disney road is almost done!


Okay, interesting to know.  I wonder how many people will take the toll road?  I'm not sure there is a significant gain from using the East Orange Blvd exit, go left one mile, turn left on Black Lake Road, and then to Sherbeth.  There are still two traffic lights, one when you exit the resort (assuming using the E. Orange Lake Blvd) and the Black Lake Road traffic light when using the Sherberth Road shortcut and at least two traffic lights if using the Western Beltway where one is exiting the resort plus the lights at the Beltway entrance.  I suspect that the problems with the lights using the Beltway will be less as you can exit E. Orange Blvd, take a right, come up to the first light for the Beltway, and then take a right.  Essentially the right-on-red should make the stops at these lights a little faster.  It might be slightly faster and less confusing but is it worth $1.00 each direction?


----------



## JLB (Mar 23, 2006)

Gary:

Are you saying there is a traffic light on 192 to get on the Beltway?  Is it not just an on-ramp from westbound 192?

I'd still like to know how many highrises are finished in the East Village, across the road from the Legends Clubhouse.  Is that all that are going to be built there, is that road filled with them now?

They were building there, but I don't think the first one was fully completed the last time we were there.  They were also building at River Island and the new sales center when we were last there.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 23, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Gary:
> 
> Are you saying there is a traffic light on 192 to get on the Beltway?  Is it not just an on-ramp from westbound 192?
> 
> ...


When I was there in December and they were working on the 192-Beltway intersection, it looked like there was a set of lights being put on both sides of the intersection.  Perhaps someone who is currently in the area can confirm whether this is true or not.


----------



## onthego (Mar 23, 2006)

We are currently at Orange Lake.  

Yes there is a traffic light both ways from 192 to the new expressway.  

Yes they are still building on the road beyond the Legends clubhouse.  There is also one new building overlooking River Island.  Still lots to do before completing River Island.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 24, 2006)

onthego said:
			
		

> We are currently at Orange Lake.
> 
> Yes there is a traffic light both ways from 192 to the new expressway.
> 
> Yes they are still building on the road beyond the Legends clubhouse.  There is also one new building overlooking River Island.  Still lots to do before completing River Island.


Have they given any information on the expected opening date for the River Island entertainment complex.  It seems to keep getting pushed back.  I am hoping, but not expecting, that it will be open during my 2-week trip in mid-May.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 24, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Have they given any information on the expected opening date for the River Island entertainment complex.  It seems to keep getting pushed back.  I am hoping, but not expecting, that it will be open during my 2-week trip in mid-May.



Hey Gary.  I was told a few days ago, that everything is on schedule for late May/first of June opening.   

You should be right in the middle of the GRAND OPENING!   You lucky dog.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 24, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Hey Gary.  I was told a few days ago, that everything is on schedule for late May/first of June opening.
> 
> You should be right in the middle of the GRAND OPENING!   You lucky dog.


IF it holds, then I will be there.  I will be there May 19 to June 2.


----------

